# Thelyn Ennor [New World]



## ThelynEnnor (26. Januar 2020)

Die Zeit ist gekommen, im Namen der Inquisition Aeternum von der Verderbtheit zu reinigen. Verstärkt unsere Kompanie, beweist eure Loyalität, greift zu den Waffen und erobert mit unserem Kreuzzug das Land! Kämpft mit uns unter dem Banner von Thelyn Ennor, um die Horden der Ketzer brennen zu lassen!




Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *Utgard (DE/EN)*
Fraktion: *Covenant*
Memberanzahl: *180 [TE Community: 550]*
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*




Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit New World nehmen wir nun unser 26. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.




*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu


Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.


*New World Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvP das Vernichten unserer Feinde bei glorreichen Schlachten und das Erobern ihrer Festungen, sowie aber auch im PvE der strategische Ausbau unserer Kompanie Festung und der Rohstoff Abbau. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in New World unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel als Inquisition Territorium zu beanspruchen, die Ketzer zu töten, ihre Streitmächte zu zerschlagen! Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.


*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.


*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als Voice Tool und *Discord* als Chat, welche für alle Member Pflicht sind.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Discord* kontaktieren.




Euer,
Thelyn Ennor - New World Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Oktober 2020)

Egal ob fähiger Schwertkämpfer, geschickter Bogenschütze, findiger Handwerker oder weitsichtiger Stratege - die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor hat noch Plätze für ambitionierte Spieler frei, die Lust haben in einem gut strukturierten Progress-Team sämtlichen Endgame-Content von New World zu bewältigen!

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt, bewerbt euch noch heute für das Thelyn Ennor New World Team! Alle Infos gibt es unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. März 2020)

Wir sind bereits in der Alpha aktiv und bekommen stetig zuwachs an neuen Kompanie Mitglieder. Für die Beta und natürlich den Release suchen wir weiterhin Verstärkung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn sich die New World Community wegen der langen Wartezeit momentan eher im Winterschlaf befindet, nehmen wir von Thelyn Ennor weiterhin motivierte Spieler für die kommende Betaphase und den Release auf!

Ihr wollt den gesamten PvE- und PvP-Endcontent von New World zusammen mit einem ambitionierten Team meistern und sucht hierfür noch die passende Kompanie? Dann bewerbt euch jetzt bei Thelyn Ennor, der Inquisition von Aeternum, und werdet schon früh Teil unseres Teams! Alle Infos zu uns findet ihr auf unserer Homepage unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu, wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. März 2020)

Update:


 Wir sind nun auf eine stolze Summe von 80 tatkräftigen  Ordenskrieger/innen angestiegen, haben aber noch das ein oder andere  Plätzchen für weitere Mitstreiter frei! Also keine falsche Scheu, ran an  die Tasten und schnell bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben, wir freuen uns auf  euch


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Januar 2021)

New World startet mit einem großen Januar-Update ins neue Gaming-Jahr 2021 und hat zahlreiche Neuerungen und Verbesserungen am Spiel angekündigt!

Fortan werden sich die Kämpfer Aeternums mit dem neuen Rapier im Duell messen, während die Händler und Handwerker mächtige benannte Gegenstände erschaffen und handeln können. Aber auch die Sammler und Schatzjäger kommen nicht zu kurz: Um die neuen Items herstellen zu können, gilt es zunächst einmal, die jeweiligen Artefaktpläne und Planschemata zu erlangen und die benötigten seltenen Materialien und Zutaten zu sammeln. Hinzu kommen diverse Updates im Kampfsystem, zahlreiche Neuerungen bei Aeternums Siedlungen und Verbesserungen im Questing und Gruppenspiel.

Ihr seid noch auf der Suche nach einer ambitionierten New World Kompanie, mit der ihr sämtlichen Endcontent des Spiels erfolgreich bestreiten könnt? Dann ist das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor die richtige Adresse! Wir bieten ein kompetentes Führungsteam, hervorragende interne Organisation und ein großes und aktives Team von Spielern, das bereits zahlreiche Erfahrungen sowohl in New World als auch in anderen MMOs gesammelt hat. Wenn ihr mehr über uns und unser Aufnahmeverfahren erfahren wollt, besucht uns gerne auf unserer offiziellen Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. März 2020)

"Die Situation auf Aeternum ist das reine Chaos, zum einen gibt es die Marodeure, eine Fraktion aus skrupellosen Mördern und machtgierigen Kommandanten, welche die Insel als ihr Eigentum beanspruchen und ausplündern wollen. Dann gibt es das undurchsichtige Syndikat, ein verschworene Gruppierung aus Besserwissern und Jäger verbotenen Wissens. Wie immer gilt es so eine Partei zu zerschlagen, denn Geheimbünde tragen nie zum Weiterbestehen einer Gesellschaft bei.

Diese Krebsgeschwüre von Gruppierungen sind natürlich vollkommen unter unserer Würde und so hat sich Thelyn Ennor der dritten Partei verschrieben, dem Bündnis (Covenant). Mit dem Ziel die Insel von allen Ketzern und Schändern zu reinigen und Recht und Ordnung zu bringen, entspricht dies unseren Vorstellungen einer besseren Welt. Wir sind nun bereits bei 90 Mitstreitern angekommen die Gemeinsam gegen Frevler vorgehen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Januar 2021)

New World startet mit einem großen Januar-Update ins neue Gaming-Jahr 2021 und hat zahlreiche Neuerungen und Verbesserungen am Spiel angekündigt!

Fortan werden sich die Kämpfer Aeternums mit dem neuen Rapier im Duell messen, während die Händler und Handwerker mächtige benannte Gegenstände erschaffen und handeln können. Aber auch die Sammler und Schatzjäger kommen nicht zu kurz: Um die neuen Items herstellen zu können, gilt es zunächst einmal, die jeweiligen Artefaktpläne und Planschemata zu erlangen und die benötigten seltenen Materialien und Zutaten zu sammeln. Hinzu kommen diverse Updates im Kampfsystem, zahlreiche Neuerungen bei Aeternums Siedlungen und Verbesserungen im Questing und Gruppenspiel.

Ihr seid noch auf der Suche nach einer ambitionierten New World Kompanie, mit der ihr sämtlichen Endcontent des Spiels erfolgreich bestreiten könnt? Dann ist das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor die richtige Adresse! Wir bieten ein kompetentes Führungsteam, hervorragende interne Organisation und ein großes und aktives Team von Spielern, das bereits zahlreiche Erfahrungen sowohl in New World als auch in anderen MMOs gesammelt hat. Wenn ihr mehr über uns und unser Aufnahmeverfahren erfahren wollt, besucht uns gerne auf unserer offiziellen Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. April 2020)

Es geht Fleißig weiter, laut aktuellen Hochrechnungen sind wir bei 120 Membern angekommen.
Die Eroberung der neuen Welt wurde ja nun etwas nach hinten verschoben wir lassen uns dadurch aber nicht die gute Laune verderben, viele unserer Member tummeln sich Täglich im Ts, um gemeinsam die Zeit in den verschiedensten Spielen zu überbrücken.


Derzeit erscheint das Covenant (Bündnis) noch Zahlen mäßig die kleinste Fraktion zu werden, sehr viele bevorzugen das reine Chaos in Form von Marodeure und das undurchsichtige verdorbene Syndikat. Aber schon bald wird die Zeit kommen, in der wir diesen Ketzer das Fürchten Lehren werden, für eine Bessere Neue Welt. Wenn auch du denn Kampf nicht scheust, melde dich bei unserer Kompanie, beweise deine Loyalität, greife zu den Waffen und reinige mit uns das Land!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Mai 2020)

Die Multigaming Gilde Thelyn Ennor sucht auch weiterhin ambitionierte Spieler für unser New World Team. Wir bieten euch koordiniertes PvP und PvE mit erfahrenen Raidleitern und einem gut strukturierten Organisationsapparat.


Ihr wollt euch noch einer aktiven und bewährten Gemeinschaft anschließen? Dann besucht uns auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu und werdet Teil von Thelyn Ennor.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Mai 2020)

Vor Kurzem wurden die Arenen der Ahnenwächter angekündigt, in welchen man auf einige der anspruchsvollsten aber auch gewinnbringendsten Gegner in Aeternum stoßen wird! Ihr sucht noch ein erfolgsorientiertes und gut organisiertes Team, um diese und alle weiteren Herausforderungen von New World erfolgreich zu meistern?


Dann besucht uns von Thelyn Ennor auf http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Mai 2020)

Trotz Verschiebung des Releasetermins von New World ist das Team von Thelyn Ennor weiterhin auf den Beinen. Noch immer gibt es einen stetigen Zufluss von aktiven und motivierten Bewerbern, die mit uns gemeinsam ab der Beta in Aeternum durchstarten wollen! Bis dahin verbringen wir die Wartezeit im Rahmen unserer anderen MMO Teams wie Last Oasis oder Star Citizen und bereiten uns möglichst optimal auf den Betastart vor, um perfekte Startbedingungen zu garantieren.


Tag um Tag verstreicht und ihr wisst noch immer nicht welcher Kompanie ihr euch zum Start von New World anschließen möchtet? Dann habt keine Scheu euch unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu bei Thelyn Ennor zu bewerben, wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Mai 2020)

In New World erwarten uns zahlreiche Herausforderungen: Neben den gefährlichen Kriegern der Korrumpierten und den anderen feindseligen Kreaturen, die in Aeternums Landen lauern, gilt es auch die skrupellosen Feldherren der Marodeure sowie die intriganten Ränkeschmiede des Syndikats in Schach zu halten. Angesichts dessen sucht die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor noch ambitionierte und erfolgsorientierte Spieler zur Verstärkung unserer Kompanie.


Wenn ihr denkt, dass ihr diesen Aufgaben gewachsen seid und noch ein bewährtes Team für den Betastart von New World sucht, solltet ihr euch schnell bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben. Weitere Informationen zu uns gibt es auf http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu oder auf unserem Recruitment Discord.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Juni 2020)

Vor einigen Tagen durften wir offiziell mehr zum Gegenstände- und Ausrüstungssystem in New World erfahren: Während Buff-Food und Tränke eine zentrale Rolle spielen werden, kann New World auch mit einem durchdachten Ausrüstungs- und Gewichtssystem aufwarten. Natürlich haben aber auch die angekündigten epischen und legendären Waffen und Rüstungsteile unser Interesse geweckt - zwar spielen im Kampf natürlich die individuellen Fähigkeiten eine entscheidende Rolle, dennoch kann eine hervorragende Waffe den entscheidenden Unterschied ausmachen.


Wir bei Thelyn Ennor sind daher bestrebt uns in allen Bereichen an die Spitze zu kämpfen und unsere Gegner sowohl hinsichtlich unserer Kampffähigkeiten als auch bei der Ausrüstung zu übertreffen. Wer ebenfalls alle Bereiche von New World meistern und die legendären Gegenstände nicht nur aus Geschichten kennen, sondern sie eigenhändig erbeuten will, sollte sich daher seinen Platz in den Reihen von Thelyn Ennor sichern und sich jetzt bei uns bewerben!


Bewerben könnt ihr euch in unserem Bewerbungsforum unter https://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?441-New-World - weitere Infos gibt es wie immer auch auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Juni 2020)

Die progressorientierte Multigaminggilde Thelyn Ennor sucht noch leistungsstarke Spieler, die sich spätestens ab Betastart einer aktiven und zielstrebigen New World Kompanie anschließen wollen, um den gesamten Endcontent des Spiels - sei es im Bereich PvP oder PvE - zielorientiert und erfolgreich zu bewältigen.


Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Team ist, das auf Beständigkeit angelegt ist und exzellente Gildenstrukturen sowie hochmotivierte Mitspieler bietet, sollte sich bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben! Alle wichtigen Informationen zu uns findet ihr auf der Thelyn Ennor Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juni 2020)

Der Beta-Termin steht nun offiziell fest: Am 23.07.2020 wird die Closed Beta von New World beginnen und alle Vorbesteller werden die Möglichkeit haben, die Herausforderungen von Aeternum bereits vor dem offiziellen Release ausgiebig zu testen!


Für den Beta-Start sucht das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor noch ambitionierte Mitstreiter, die darauf aus sind schon in der Beta erfolgsorientiert loszulegen, um dann zum Release bestens vorbereitet zu sein. Wir bieten euch neben einer erfahrenen Teamleitung und klaren sowie fairen Strukturen die Möglichkeit, den gesamten Endcontent des Spiels zielstrebig zu bewältigen. Wer also noch auf der Suche nach einer hervorragenden Kompanie ist und sich dem Bündnis anschließen möchte, sollte sich bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben!


Mehr Infos zu uns gibt es wie immer auf unserer Homepage unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. For the lion!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Juni 2020)

Die Beta rückt nun immer näher und näher. Wir suchen noch ambitionierte Spieler, die den gleichen Ehrgeiz und Siegeswillen haben wie wir, um die letzten Reihen noch zu füllen.


Für uns ist der Beta Start auch gleich der erste Stepstone für einen erfolgreichen Start in das Spiel.

Wir bieten eine sehr lange erfahrene Teamleitung und Struktur. Bei uns kommt jeder auf seine Spielkosten und hat zu jederzeit einen Kameraden online an seiner Seite. Teamplay und Gemeinschaft ist bei uns sehr ausgeprägt und auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil unserer Community.


Besucht unsere Homepage unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu um noch mehr über uns und unsere Aktivitäten zu erfahren. For the lion!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juli 2020)

*Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor sucht noch weiterhin Verstärkung für den Beta-Start!*

Ihr seid ambitioniert und zeichnet euch durch einen zielstrebigen, erfolgsorientierten Spielstil aus? Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor und seid direkt von Anfang an bei uns an der Spitze mit dabei! Informiert euch jetzt auf unserer Homepage: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juli 2020)

Weniger als zwei Wochen trennen uns jetzt vom offiziellen Beta-Start und das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor hat nun die stolze Zahl von 140 Mitstreitern erreicht.

Wir blicken zuversichtlich und mit Vorfreude auf die Beta und sind weiterhin noch auf der Suche nach ambitionierten Mitstreitern, die das Ziel haben, bereits ab dem Betastart in einem freundlichen, gut strukturierten und kompetitiv orientierten Team die Neue Welt zu entdecken und zu erobern!

Wenn ihr euch für Thelyn Ennor interessiert, findet ihr mehr Informationen zu uns auf unserer Website unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juli 2020)

Wie letzte Woche bekannt gegeben wurde, wird der Start von New World auf Frühling 2021 verschoben. Die Entwickler von Amazon Game Studios benötigen nach eigenen Aussagen noch mehr Zeit, um den Spielern im nächsten Jahr die bestmögliche Qualität liefern zu können und zusätzlichen Content ins Spiel zu bringen.

Für diejenigen Spieler, die schon gespannt auf die Beta im Juli hingefiebert hatten, ist das natürlich zunächst einmal eine unschöne Nachricht. Man wird sich weiterhin gedulden müssen und die Kompanien müssen allesamt ihre Planungen überarbeiten.

Trotz der langen Zeit, die New World nun noch auf sich warten lassen wird, bleibt das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor natürlich auf den Beinen und wir warten gespannt auf alle weiteren Ankündigungen und Entwicklungen, die es in der Wartezeit noch geben wird. Zudem werden viele von uns am Event im nächsten August teilnehmen und die Möglichkeit nutzen, das Spiel im vorläufigen Zustand zu begutachten.

Auch für neue Mitstreiter werden unsere Pforten weiterhin geöffnet bleiben: Wer noch einen Platz in einer erfahrenen und ambitionierten Gilde sucht, ist auch weiterhin herzlich Willkommen, sich bei Thelyn Ennor zu bewerben. Vielleicht interessiert ihr euch auch für eines unser anderen MMO Teams, in welchen man sich während der Wartezeit natürlich gerne engagieren kann. Alles Wichtige zu Thelyn Ennor und unseren Teams findet ihr auf unserer Homepage: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juli 2020)

Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor nimmt weiterhin noch ambitionierte Spieler auf, die sich auch von der Wartezeit bis nächstes Jahr nicht abschrecken lassen. Eine erfahrene Teamleitung sowie eine aktive Community könnt ihr bei uns als selbstverständlich voraussetzen. Auch im angekündigten NW-Event im August wird Thelyn Ennor vorbeischauen.

Bei Interesse an unserer Community, erfahrt ihr mehr über uns auf unserer offiziellen Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. August 2020)

Ihr wollt euch schon jetzt einen Platz in einer der erfahrensten und zielstrebigsten Gilden für New World sichern?

Dann seid ihr beim New World Team von Thelyn Ennor genau richtig! Schaut auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu vorbei oder nehmt Kontakt mit einem unserer Officer via Forum oder Discord auf, wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. August 2020)

Heute Abend beginnt das New World Preview Event und auch die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor wird ihre Streitkräfte in die Weiten Aeternums entsenden, um schon früh Präsenz zu zeigen und Recht und Ordnung in die Welt zu bringen!

Wer noch einen Platz in einer gut organisierten und erfahrenen New World Gilde sucht und die Preview Zeit bereits effektiv nutzen möchte, ist eingeladen, sich bei Thelyn Ennor zu bewerben! Infos zu uns und dem New World Team findet ihr auf unserer offiziellen Website http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. September 2020)

Das 10 Tage lange Preview Event von New World ist seit heute morgen offiziell beendet! Damit geht für die Teilnehmer und auch für unser New World Team eine ereignisreiche, aber auch spaßige Zeit zu Ende. Während der Preview konnten wir zahlreiche Schlachten schlagen und viele nützliche Informationen sammeln.

Natürlich hat Thelyn Ennor bereits in der Preview einige Erfolge vorzuweisen: Auf dem von der deutschen Community gewählten Server Ebonrock/Brackwater gelang es uns als einzige deutschsprachige Kompanie von Tag 1 an eine Provinz zu beanspruchen und diese bis zuletzt erfolgreich gegen alle feindlichen Angriffe zu verteidigen. So konnten wir die Zentralprovinz und bedeutende Ölquelle Weaver's Fen mit Erfolg vor dem Einfluss des Syndikats und der Marodeure schützen und uns als kampfstärkste Covenant-Kompanie etablieren. An diese Errungenschaften werden wir in der Zukunft anknüpfen und spätestens ab der Beta erneut mit voller Stärke in Aeternum an den Start gehen!

Aktuell nimmt das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor noch weitere progressorientierte Spieler für den Betastart und Release auf, die Teil einer gut strukturierten und ambitionierten Gemeinschaft werden möchten. Weiterführende Informationen zu uns findet ihr auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung und euren Besuch auf unserem Thelyn Ennor Discord!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. September 2020)

Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor rekrutiert noch immer motivierte Spieler auf der Suche nach einer gut strukturierten und ambitionierten Kompanie für den Beta-Start und Release von New World im Frühjahr 2021.

Soweit möglich werden wir natürlich auch der für Ende des Jahres angekündigten neuen Alpha wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Hier kann die Wartezeit sinnvoll genutzt werden, um das Team schon einmal kennenzulernen und sich mit den Neuerungen von New World vertraut zu machen. Vielleicht interessiert ihr euch auch für eines unserer anderen MMO Teams wie Star Citizen oder EVE. Mehr Informationen zu Thelyn Ennor findet ihr auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2021)

Aller guten Dinge sind Drei: Der Release von New World wurde nun ein weiteres Mal verschoben, das Entwicklerteam um Amazon Games möchte sich noch etwas mehr Zeit lassen, um insbesondere am Endgame-Content des Spiels zu feilen. Dafür dürfen wir uns aber auf umfangreiche neue Inhalte freuen: Unter anderem sollen sich die Fraktionen in spannenden 20vs20-Kämpfen um lukrative Außenposten miteinander messen können, während tapfere Abenteurergruppen in den hinzugefügten instanzierten Expeditionen auf ihre Kosten kommen sollen. Auch das neue Klippengebiet Ebonscale Reach, angeführt von einer mächtigen verbannten Kaiserin, verspricht zahlreiche interessante Herausforderungen!

Ihr wartet ebenfalls gespannt auf die Abenteuer in New World, sucht aber noch eine gut organisierte Kompanie, die es sich zum Ziel gesteckt hat, sämtlichen Endcontent des Spiels zu meistern und alle Herausforderungen zu bestehen? Dann ist Thelyn Ennor die richtige Wahl für euch! Bewerbt euch unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu für unser New World Team und seid direkt von Anfang an mit dabei!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. März 2021)

Im März gab es für die wartende New World Community einige schöne Leckerbissen: Das Questsystem wurde umfassend überarbeitet und neue Rüstungs- und Waffenquests hinzugefügt, sodass die Spieler viel zu erkunden und zu entdecken haben werden. Zudem gibt es eine neue Expedition: Im "Garten der Genese" in Edenhain warten die starken zornigen Erdkreaturen darauf von mutigen Abenteurern herausgefordert zu werden. Ferner wurden viele kleine Verbesserungen an Benutzeroberfläche, Kampfsystem und Ausrüstung angekündigt, um das Spielgefühl insgesamt flüssiger und nachvollziehbarer zu gestalten.

Die Inquisitionskämpfer um Thelyn Ennor freuen sich bereits darauf all diese Inhalte selbst spielen zu dürfen und den Endcontent von New World erfolgreich zu bestreiten! Ihr wollt euch der Inquisition anschließen und Teil einer erfahrenen und ambitionierten Kompanie werden, die in Aeternum ganz oben mitspielen wird? Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor und werdet Teil unserer Gemeinschaft! Alle Infos zu uns findet ihr auf http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. April 2021)

Auch im April hielten die Devs von New World wieder einige spannende New World-Infos für die Community parat: Neben einer völlig neuen Expedition und weiteren Anreizen zur Gebietskontrolle wird es zukünftig bedeutsame PvP-Kämpfe auch außerhalb der Kriege geben, wenn es darum geht die neu eingeführten Kontrollpunkte in den Forts der Open World zu erobern und zu halten. Darüber hinaus wurden weitere Verfeinerungen im Bereich Crafting, Interface und Kampf sowie eine neue Waffe - die Eisstulpen - ins Spiel eingefügt. Alle diese Änderungen lassen ein spannendes Endgame in Aeternum erwarten, dass die Community lange fesseln wird!

Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor rekrutiert auch weiterhin progressorientierte Spieler, die gewillt sind in einer kampfstarken und gut organisierten Covenant-Kompanie zu spielen und die Zukunft von Aeternum zu formen! Ihr seid interessiert? Dann meldet euch jetzt für unser Team, alle Infos auf unserer Homepage unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Mai 2021)

Nur noch knapp 2 Monate trennen uns jetzt vom Start der offenen Beta! Höchste Zeit sich bereits jetzt einen Platz in einer gut organisierten Kompanie zu besorgen, um zur Beta bereits mit besten Startbedingungen loszulegen! Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor rekrutiert noch weiterhin ambitionierte Spieler, die nach einer progressorientierten Kompanie suchen und bereits ab der Beta ganz oben mitspielen wollen!

Interesse? Dann schaut auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu vorbei und bewerbt euch noch heute für einen Platz in unserem Team!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juni 2021)

In einem Monat ist es soweit, die Beta von New World steht bevor und damit natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, sich dort schon mit Aeternum vertraut zu machen und so den Grundstein für einen erfolgreichen Release-Start zu legen!

Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor rekrutiert weiterhin ambitionierte Spieler, die bereits ab der Beta progressorientiert loslegen wollen und dafür noch ein erfahrenes und gut strukturiertes Team suchen. Ihr findet euch in dieser Beschreibung wieder und wollt euch noch schnell einen Platz in einer Kompanie sichern, die ganz oben auf ihrem Server mitspielen wird? Dann bewerbt euch noch heute bei Thelyn Ennor! Alle Infos unter: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Juli 2021)

In gut einer Woche geht es los und New World geht in die lang erwartete Beta-Phase! Im New World Team von Thelyn Ennor sind die Vorbereitungen bereits in vollem Gange und wir freuen uns darauf das Spiel in der Betaphase bereits ausgiebig zu testen und uns für den Releasestart im August vorzubereiten.

Für Beta und Release suchen wir für unser Team noch Verstärkung. Ihr seid erfolgsorientiert und wollt in einer langjährig erfahrenen und gut organisierten Progresskompanie spielen? Dann seid ihr bei Thelyn Ennor richtig! Alle Infos zu uns und der Bewerbung bei TE findet ihr unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu. Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juli 2021)

Heute ist es soweit - nach mehr als anderthalb Jahren Wartezeit wird New World endlich in die zweiwöchige Beta gehen - das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor steht bereits in großer Zahl bereit, um gemeinsam in Aeternum abzutauchen und die Neue Welt von den Ketzern zu befreien! Hierfür wird Thelyn Ennor ebenso wie ein großer Teil der deutschsprachigen Community auf dem europäischen Server "Naraka" an den Start gehen!

Einerseits gibt es dort die machthungrigen und größenwahnsinnigen Marodeure, die bereits ihre Säbel schärfen um Aeternum durch militärische Übermacht zu unterjochen. Andererseits sammeln auch die intriganten und hinterlistigen Syndikatler ihre zahlreichen Lakaien um sich und versuchen die Insel durch undurchsichtige Ränkespiele unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen. Der einzige Lichtblick Aeternums ist das Bündnis, welches es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, die Neue Welt von all diesen Bedrohungen zu befreien und die Ketzer und Häretiker zurückzudrängen. Die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor hat sich mitsamt ihren tapferen Ordenskriegern und -kriegerinnen der gerechten Sache des Bündnisses verschrieben und wird an vorderster Front für Recht und Ordnung auf Aeternum sorgen!

Für Beta und Release rekrutiert das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor noch erfolgsorientierte Spieler, die in Aeternum ganz oben mitspielen wollen und sich nicht mit dem Durchschnitt zufrieden geben. Wir bieten euch ein großes, motiviertes und bereits in Alpha und Preview erfahrenes Team mit bewährten Strukturen und ambitionierten Zielen! Ihr wollt Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden? Dann informiert euch über Thelyn Ennor unter http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu oder schreibt direkt eine Bewerbung unter https://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?441-New-World - natürlich könnt ihr auch gerne unserem Thelyn Ennor Discord unter https://discord.gg/SDRQnBb beitreten. Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Juli 2021)

Die New World Beta ist nun eine gute Woche alt und Thelyn Ennor ist bereits voll in Aeternum angekommen: Unser mittlerweile auf zwei aktive Bündniskompanien angewachsenes Team ist vom Start an in der von einem Großteil der deutschsprachigen Community gewählten EU-Welt "Naraka" gelandet und hat das dortige Geschehen als führende Kraft im Bündnis maßgeblich geprägt!

Bereits in der ersten Nacht nach Betastart konnte Thelyn Ennor stolz als erste Kompanie des Servers ein Territorium für sich beanspruchen und ließ damit andere Kompanien weit hinter sich. Seitdem erstrahlen die goldenen Banner des Bündnisses - natürlich mit unserem allseits bekannten und geschätzten TE-Löwen als Markenzeichen - an allen Mauern, Türmen und Häusern der wichtigen Zentralprovinz Everfall!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich war damit nicht genug, schließlich ist es unser erklärtes Ziel als Inquisition ganz Aeternum von den Ketzern zu reinigen und den wahren Glauben auch in die entlegensten Winkel Aeternums zu tragen! Bereits kurze Zeit später konnte Thelyn Ennor daher auch die Einnahme des reichen und östlich geprägten Territoriums von Ebonscale Reach verkünden, welches eine zentrale Rolle im Endgame von New World spielt und mit seiner atemberaubenden Flora und Fauna besticht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freilich sorgen derartige Erfolge auch für Neider und Wetteiferer, vor allem in den Reihen unserer Konkurrenten! Sowohl die skrupellosen Marodeure als auch die intriganten Syndikatler wollten uns Everfall wieder streitig machen und die loyalen Kräfte des Bündnisses wieder aus ihren rechtmäßig beanspruchten Städten vertreiben. Jedoch kann Thelyn Ennor stolz verkünden, dass sämtliche Bemühungen unserer Feinde vergeblich waren und die Streitkräfte des Feindes allesamt an den Mauern unserer Zitadelle zerschellt sind! Die tapferen Ordensritter von Thelyn Ennor standen in allen Schlachten mutig zusammen und haben dem Feind keinen Fußbreit in unseren Reihen gelassen!

Damit ist die Geschichte von Thelyn Ennor natürlich lange noch nicht auserzählt, denn auch der Feind schläft nicht und wird versuchen sich erneut zu sammeln und jede Schwachstelle auszunutzen! Unser New World Team blickt daher mit Vorfreude auf den Rest der Beta sowie auf den Release Ende August, wo weitere Herausforderungen auf unsere Ordensritter warten werden!

Aktuell rekrutiert das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor noch erfolgsorientierte Spieler für Beta und für den Releasestart. Wir bieten euch ein großes und aktives Team, eine erfahrene und bereits in Alpha, Preview und Beta bewährte Teamleitung sowie progressorientiertes Gameplay in allen Endgame-Bereichen. Wir haben euer Interesse geweckt? Dann findet ihr alle Infos zu uns auf unserer Homepage: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu oder joint unserem Thelyn Ennor Discord: discord.gg/SDRQnBb - Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen! Wer also noch einen Platz in einer der führenden New World Kompanien sucht, sollte sich beeilen!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. August 2021)

*Thelyn Ennor beendet erfolgreich die New World Betaphase auf Naraka!*

Vorige Woche endete offiziell die zweiwöchige New World-Betaphase und läutete damit auch die nun folgende Wartezeit bis zum Release ein. Das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor nutzte auch die zweite Betawoche ausgiebig, um viele elementare Spielfeatures auszutesten, Aeternum zu erkunden und natürlich weitere Schlachten zu schlagen!

Erneut versuchten die Streitkräfte der Marodeure und des Syndikats uns in mehreren Scharmützeln um die Haupt-Provinz Everfall und die Provinz Ebonscale Reach zu übertrumpfen, doch die tapferen Ordensritter Thelyn Ennors ließen ihnen keinen Fußbreit auf dem Schlachtfeld: Hierbei gelang es uns nicht nur, den Feind an der Einnahme aller strategischen Punkte zu hindern, sondern wir konnten die Angreifer sogar so stark zurückdrängen, dass sie sich schmachvoll in ihr eigenes Belagerungscamp zurückziehen mussten, während sie von den Kämpfern der Inquisition in Schach gehalten wurden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Streitkräfte Thelyn Ennors nach einer geschlagenen Schlacht

Während militärische Stärke elementar wichtig ist, um in Aeternum zu bestehen, so sind daneben natürlich auch die anderen Bereiche nicht zu vernachlässigen. Die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor legte daher auch viel Wert darauf, dass unsere Städte schnellstmöglich ausgebaut werden und konnte mit der Stadt Everfall die am weitesten ausgebaute Siedlung des Servers vorweisen, wo sich Händler, Handwerker, Ritter und Abenteurer aus ganz Aeternum eingefunden haben, um am Wohlstand unser blühenden Metropole teilzuhaben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innenansicht unseres Ratsgebäudes in Everfall

Nachdem Thelyn Ennor sich somit als stärkste und erfolgreichste Bündniskompanie auf dem von der deutschsprachigen Community gewählten Server Naraka etabliert hat, blickte das Team am letzten Beta-Tag auf zwei sehr produktive und siegreiche Spielwochen zurück, was mit einem gemeinsamen Gildenfoto in unserer schönen Provinz Ebonscale Reach gefeiert wurde - passend zu unserem TE-Löwen natürlich zwischen den beiden goldenen Löwen-Statuen am Stadteingang!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gildenfoto des New World Teams in Ebonscale

In gut anderthalb Monaten startet New World nach upgedatetem Termin nun offiziell in den Release, worauf wir von Thelyn Ennor uns weiterhin vorbereiten werden. Bis zum Start gibt es noch viel zu tun, u.a. aus der Beta gewonnene Erkenntnisse auswerten, Guides schreiben und natürlich auch weitere Mitglieder rekrutieren, die zu uns passen!

Ihr seid noch auf der Suche nach einer erfolgsorientierten und gut organisierten New World-Kompanie, die ihr Können und ihre Erfahrung bereits mehrfach in Alpha, Preview und Beta unter Beweis gestellt hat und zum Release ganz oben mitspielen wird? Dann bewerbt euch für unser Thelyn Ennor New World Team! Alle Info's findet ihr auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu - für direkten Kontakt könnt ihr auch unserem Discord beitreten und euch dort mit einem New World Officer in Verbindung setzen: discord.gg/SDRQnBb - Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. August 2021)

Bei der gestrigen Opening Night Live der Gamescom wurden diverse neue Spiele vorgestellt - darunter durfte natürlich auch New World nicht fehlen. Neben einem neuen Trailer hielten die NW-Devs von AGS auch die Ankündigung einer weiteren Beta bereit: Dieses Mal wird es eine mehrtägige Open Beta sein, an welcher alle interessierten Spieler teilnehmen können. Diese wird ab dem 9. September 2021 starten und uns allen die noch ausstehende Wartezeit bis zum Release Ende September versüßen!

Natürlich wird auch das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor in der Open Beta wieder vertreten sein, um weitere Zeit in Aeternum verbringen zu können! Ihr habt noch keine Kompanie gefunden mit der ihr in Beta und Release an den Start gehen wollt und sucht noch eine progressorientierte, langjährig erfahrene Gilde mit einer ambitionierten Playerbase? Dann ist die Inquisition von Thelyn Ennor die richtige Wahl für euch!

Alle Infos zu Thelyn Ennor findet ihr wie immer auf unserer Homepage http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu - natürlich könnt ihr euch bei Interesse auch direkt auf unserem Discord melden - https://discord.gg/SDRQnBb. Wir freuen uns darauf von euch zu hören!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. September 2021)

*Thelyn Ennor - #1 New World Gilde im EU-Ranking von NewWorldRanks!*

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt – vor wenigen Tagen erreichte uns die erfreuliche Mitteilung, dass das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor im Community Beta-Ranking von NewWorldRanks.com den 1. Platz unter allen europäischen Gilden erreicht hat. Dies zeigt erneut, dass Thelyn Ennor sich auch in der New World Beta wieder an der internationalen Spitze etablieren konnte und unser Erfolgskonzept auch innerhalb der Community Beachtung findet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Communityranking von NewWorldRanks wurde von einem Team unabhängiger New World Spieler erstellt, welche nach eigener Angabe umfangreiche Erfahrungen vor allem im MMO-Bereich besitzen. Erklärtes Ziel des Teams ist es, die kompetitive Szene von New World zu stärken und durch Leaderboards im PvE- sowie PvP-Endcontent zu ergänzen. Hierbei darf natürlich auch ein Gildenranking nicht fehlen, welches die vorhandenen Gilden nach ihrer Performance im Spiel bewertet.

Thelyn Ennor kann hierbei in allen drei bewerteten Kategorien auf hervorragende Ergebnisse blicken, die uns europaweit mit großem Abstand als bestbewertete Gilde der New World Beta auszeichnen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich geht für uns die Erfolgsgeschichte in New World mit einem solchen Ranking gerade erst los, denn entscheidend ist für uns natürlich, dass wir unseren hohen Standards auch zum Release des Spiels am 28. September wieder gerecht werden und an unsere Erfolge aus der Beta anknüpfen können! Natürlich sind hierfür die Vorbereitungen bereits in vollem Gange und wir werden die verbleibende Zeit bis zum Release nutzen, um uns bestmöglich für den Release zu positionieren.

Aktuell sucht unser New World Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen! - Alle Infos findet ihr wie immer auf unserer Homepage www.thelyn-ennor.eu oder im Discord: discord.gg/SDRQnBb


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. September 2021)

*Thelyn Ennor in der Open Beta auf Elysium*

Seit gestern sind nunmehr die Tore der Open Beta geschlossen, wodurch ein weiteres Kapitel von New World beendet wird. Auch die Inquisitionsritter von Thelyn Ennor waren wieder mit dabei und konnten erneut die Vorherrschaft auf dem deutschsprachigen Communityserver "Elysium" erringen. Nicht nur haben wir uns wiederholt den Serverfirst-Claim der wichtigen Haupt-Provinz Everfall gesichert - vielmehr erstreckte sich unser Herrschaftsgebiet nach nur 3 Tagen bereits über 6 Provinzen, die wir von den Ketzern befreien konnten, um dort für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen! Hierfür schlugen wir erneut mehrere siegreiche Schlachten und fügten den skrupellosen Marodeuren und Syndikatlern einige weitere schmerzhafte Niederlagen zu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Herrschaftsgebiet Thelyn Ennors in der Open Beta_

Natürlich stehen nach alledem nun alle Zeichen voll und ganz auf Release! Die Inquisition um Thelyn Ennor wird auch ab dem 28.09.21 wieder in den Startlöchern stehen, um Aeternum von der Verderbnis und den Ketzern zu reinigen und eine gerechte Ordnung zu etablieren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Gildenfoto des New World Teams vor den Toren Everfalls_

Für den Release sucht unser Thelyn Ennor New World Team noch erfolgsorientierte Spieler, die darauf aus sind, in einem kompetitiv ausgerichteten Team zu spielen und ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein! Eine gut strukturierte und erfahrene Teamleitung sowie viele ambitionierte Mitspieler könnt ihr bei uns als selbstverständlich voraussetzen. Alle Infos zu uns findet ihr auf http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu - schaut gerne auch auf unserem Thelyn Ennor Discord vorbei - discord.gg/SDRQnBb


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. September 2021)

In wenigen Tagen ist es so weit, der langersehnte Release von Amazons neuem MMO *„New World“* ist endlich da – der Moment auf den unser Thelyn Ennor New World Team lange hingearbeitet hat! Seit *Januar 2020* ist unser NW Team mittlerweile mit dabei und hat in allen Phasen des MMOs – seien es die Alpha, die Preview oder die beiden Betas – Erfolge feiern können. Mit dem Release am 28.09.21 gilt es nun unser Know-How und unsere Performance in New World unter Beweis zu stellen und direkt von Anfang an mit Vollgas an der Spitze mitzuspielen!

Unser mittlerweile auf 260 Spieler angewachsenes Team wird erneut als die *„Inquisition des Covenant“* aufseiten des Bündnisses in Aeternum landen und ihrem gewohnten Auftrag nachkommen: Den Kontinent von allen Ketzern des Syndikats und der Marodeure zu reinigen, um die einzig wahre Ordnung zu etablieren, die die gesamte Neue Welt prägen wird! Hierfür haben wir uns bestmöglich vorbereitet, die Klingen sind geschärft und unsere Ordensritter können es kaum erwarten Aeternum endlich betreten zu können und nach den Vorstellungen des Lord Inquisitors und seiner Inquisition zu formen. Auf uns warten Abenteuer, Schätze, Chaos, Ketzer und natürlich viele glorreiche Schlachten!

Anlässlich des baldigen Release präsentieren wir euch stolz unseren brandneuen *New World: „Rise of the Inquisition“ Trailer by Thelyn Ennor*! Der Trailer bietet einen Vorgeschmack auf unser Teamwork und unsere Fähigkeiten in New World und zeigt alle wichtigen Spielbereiche auf, in welchen wir zum Release mit Bestleistungen glänzen werden:

Darunter sind natürlich die wichtigen *High-End 50vs50 PvP Massenschlachten*, welche entscheidend für die Kontrolle der wichtigen Provinzen Aeternums sein werden. Hier konnten wir bereits in der Beta unsere Dominanz unter Beweis stellen und haben viele eindrucksvolle Szenen gesammelt. Zudem zeigen wir exklusive Einblicke in unsere machtvollen Auftritte im *Open World PvP*, durch welche wir uns schon länger einen Namen in Aeternum gemacht haben! Daneben stellen wir natürlich auch noch einmal im Überblick die Geschichte des New World Teams vor und zeigen euch welche Provinzen wir in den Betas erobert und von den Ketzern befreit haben!

*– Rise of the Inquistion –*

_„Lasst die Ketzer brennen!“_





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiicouijXds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
_Aeternum awaits – Thelyn Ennor is ready!_​ 
Für den Release am 28.09.21 sucht unser New World Team noch progressorientierte Spieler, die in einer der führenden deutschsprachigen Gilden spielen und Aeternum von Anfang an dominieren wollen! Alle Infos zu Thelyn Ennor findet ihr auf unserer Homepage: www.thelyn-ennor.eu

Besucht auch unseren Thelyn Ennor Discord: discord.gg/SDRQnBb​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Oktober 2021)

*Thelyn Ennor im Release auf Utgard*

Eine gute Woche ist New World nun offiziell im Release und das New World Team von Thelyn Ennor blickt auf eine ereignisreiche erste Woche im Spiel zurück!

Als "Inquisition des Covenant" schrecken wir auch vor großen Herausforderungen nicht zurück, weshalb wir bezüglich der Serverwahl der Empfehlung der deutschsprachigen Community gefolgt und auf dem Server "Utgard" gelandet sind:

Dort angekommen haben wir uns am ersten Tag innerhalb weniger Stunden an der Spitze etabliert und uns den Serverfirst-Claim der wichtigen Haupt-Provinz Everfall gesichert. Nachdem Everfall als Zentrum Aeternums fest in unserer Hand war, eigneten wir uns ferner in Rekordzeit zwei weitere strategisch günstig gelegene Provinzen an und fügten sie dem Machtbereich des Covenants hinzu - die Startprovinz Monarch's Bluff sowie die meist stark umkämpfte Provinz Brightwood.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgehend von unserem Thelyn Ennor-Territorium etablierte sich der Covenant als führende Fraktion auf Utgard und konnte sich bisher gegen sämtliche Übergriffe der Ketzer aus den Reihen der Marodeure und Syndikatler behaupten. Nicht nur konnten wir diverse Stadtverteidigungen - darunter auch die Serverfirst Defense - für uns entscheiden. Auch bei Stadtangriffen konnten wir gemeinsam mit Verbündeten erfolgreich mitwirken. Somit konnten wir eine Vorherrschaft auf Utgard erlangen, die wir natürlich in Zukunft festigen und ausbauen werden!

Des Weiteren erreichte uns die erfreuliche Mitteilung, dass Thelyn Ennor im New World Communityforum als erste Gilde des Monats ausgezeichnet wurde und bedanken uns an dieser Stelle herzlich für diese sehr positive Auszeichnung! Wir freuen uns auf langfristigen Spielspaß und viele weitere Erfolge in New World und werden uns auch in Zukunft weiterhin in der deutschsprachigen Community einbringen.

Ihr seid noch auf der Suche nach einer progressorientierten Bündnis-Kompanie mit einer erfahrenen Teamleitung und einer großen sowie ambitionierten Spielerbasis? Dann bewerbt euch für unser Thelyn Ennor New World Team! Alle Infos findet ihr auf unserer Homepage www.thelyn-ennor.eu oder im Discord - https://discord.com/invite/SDRQnBb. Schaut euch auch unseren Thelyn Ennor: Rise of the Inquisition Trailer an: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiicouijXds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Dezember 2021)

Aeternum versinkt im Chaos: Während die Verderbnis sich rasch auf dem ganzen Kontinent ausbreitet, versuchen die zwielichtigen Intriganten vom Syndikat und die machthungrigen Plünderer von den Marodeuren, auch die letzten freiheitsliebenden Städte unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen. Junge Abenteurer, die die Warnungen vor den Gefahren Aeternums als Geschwätz abtun, sterben selten an Altersschwäche.

Doch es gibt einen Hoffnungsschimmer: Das Bündnis hat seine stärksten Ritter auf Utgard versammelt und tritt dem Feind als Bollwerk der Freiheit entgegen. Angeführt von Thelyn Ennor, der Inquisition des Covenant, ist das Bündnis gekommen um Aeternum von sämtlichem Chaos zu reinigen und den Bewohnern des Kontinents das Licht zu bringen.

Ihr seid ein ambitionierter Abenteurer in New World und sucht noch eine erfolgsorientierte Gilde auf Utgard im Bündnis? Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Februar 2022)

*Hallo zusammen,

für die neuen Mutationen und dem PvP Content auf dem Server Uthgard suchen wir weiterhin Bündnis Spieler. Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor: https://www.thelyn-ennor.eu*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Februar 2022)

*Aeternum* versinkt weiter im Chaos: Die zwielichtigen Intriganten vom *Syndikat* und die machthungrigen Plünderer von den Marodeuren, versuchen auch die letzten freiheitsliebenden Städte unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen. Junge Abenteurer, die die Warnungen vor den Gefahren Aeternums als Geschwätz abtun, sterben selten an Altersschwäche.

Doch es gibt einen Hoffnungsschimmer: *Das Bündnis* hat seine stärksten Ritter auf Utgard versammelt und tritt dem Feind als Bollwerk der Freiheit entgegen. Angeführt von Thelyn Ennor, der Inquisition des *Covenant*, ist *das Bündnis* gekommen um *Aeternum* von sämtlichem Chaos zu reinigen und den Bewohnern des Kontinents das Licht zu bringen.

Ihr seid ein ambitionierter Abenteurer in New World und sucht noch eine erfolgsorientierte Gilde auf Utgard im *Bündnis*? Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor: wir nehmen wieder neue Mitstreiter auf: *http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Februar 2022)

Für unseren PvP Content brauchen wir Euch!

Ihr seid ein ambitionierter Abenteurer in New World und sucht noch eine erfolgsorientierte Gilde auf Utgard im *Bündnis*? 

Dann bewerbt euch bei Thelyn Ennor: wir nehmen wieder neue Mitstreiter auf: *http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu*


----------

